# Finally completed my fishing cart!!



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

OK guys, here is the cart I built from scrap aluminum I had laying around. I have a couple hundred tied up in the 16.5" wheeleez, but that's cheap for total cost (I got one of them from Ebay). I used the plasti-dip from Lowes for the rod holders. I put plenty of rod holders on because sometimes we take a lot of stuff. The small rod holders are for small rods and my umbrella (I burn easily). The cart is only 2' x 3' but is big enough to carry all my stuff. I am anxious to take it fishing!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

NICE WORK! I was wondering since you look very skilled working aluminum, do you think you could fabricate a simple, light wheight kayak cart? I have the wheels I would use from my beach cart i bought. And a round about price?


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I could build a Kayak cart. Do you have a pic of the specific design you would want? That would make it easier to determine price, but I wouldn't think it would cost too much..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it'll work great !!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It looks great. I'm about to build one of my on to fit my ice chests. How do you think that plastic dip is going to do.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!!!! Great cart. One of the best Ive seen. I love the wheels. They look like they could get through anything!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Cart is awesome but it's hard to stop looking at your avatar.:letsdrink*


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there a reason to place the wheels at one end? A study of levers would have been helpful at the start. Loaded this will be a bear over a long distance.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Boliver T Wheelock (3/11/2010)*Is there a reason to place the wheels at one end? A study of levers would have been helpful at the start. Loaded this will be a bear over a long distance.


Great first post.:banghead


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Good question regarding the placement of the wheels. I actually plan to put my cooler (the heaviest item I will have) at the end past the wheels (axle which is the pivot point). This will help balance the load. The cart is actually not all that big, so I figure it wouldn't make a huge difference anyway. The other reason I put them where I did is so the cart will not become end heavy and want to stand up if too much weight were placed out past the wheels. 

As for the plasti-dip I used on the rod holders. Only time will tell how long they will last. The stuff seems to have stuck pretty good, so I am expecting it to last for a long time.

My next beach cart is going to have a 12v motor and will revolutionize surf fishing???LOL

Thanks for all the comments and interest!!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Good looking cart!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Since you brought up the 12v motor I will tell u what I did. Two years ago I took one of my sons old power wheels toys with the big black wheels and motors and put it on an old red ryder wagon. I had to make an extended handle and wire the whole thing up to a three poled switch which gives it a 2.5 mph and 5 mph speed. (hi & lo). I need to take a picture of it an put it on here because people cant stopasking meabout it. It works great and I never have to pull it. On a hard surface it will out run you. In the soft sand the 5 mph will push it through anything. I already have my aluminum and am in the process of building it. If you can find one of these used powerwheel type toys at a great price u will be amazed at what they can do.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm gonna put this set up on a real beach cart.


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice cart, let us know how it works out


----------

